
North Korea defence minister executed for dozing off - Garbage
http://www.firstpost.com/world/wait-what-north-korea-defence-minister-executed-for-dozing-off-talking-back-to-kim-jong-un-2241294.html
======
zimpenfish
As the BBC eloquently puts it,

    
    
        "Reports from North Korea are impossible to independently confirm."

